# Problem With Slide



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

When my husband just went out to the camper, opened up the front slide about a foot, stopped and went outside to make sure nothing was in the way, came back in to push it out the rest of the way and it wouldn't go out any further, no power to push it out. It came back in just fine. Says it seems like there is there is no power (no sound when pushing the button) to open it but it there is to close it. Rear slide operates fine. Any ideas what it could be?

Andrea


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Loose wire in the switch is my first guess.


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Loose wire in the switch is my first guess.


He thought maybe that or a fuse but wanted me to ask to be sure. Is that something you thing he needs to take it in for or something easy enough to look at here?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It will not be a fuse as the same fuse is used for both in and out so if the in works then the power is okay.

It is easy to pull the switch and look at the wires to see if there are any loose ones. Takes 5 minutes.


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

It was the switch, thank you for the advice. He said there were large wires tied together with an undersized wire nut and they came loose. He is going to redo both the front and back slide so as to prevent that from happening again.

Andrea


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sometimes it is almost like I am there







. These problem are all to common with Gilligan putting some of this stuff together.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

While he's re-wirenutting the wires behind the switch, he should wrap electrical tape (that black rolled stuff) around the wire nut to keep it from coming loose as the TT bounces around on the road.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

As things have failed in our camper (electrical connections) I have started Soldiering the wires together and heat shrinking them. You're right about campers bouncing around and it gets to be a pain tracing down loose connections after a few years, I'd rather just make it semi permanent rather than tear the hair out of my head later down the road.
Glad you got the issue fixed with your slide out!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When I replaced my ceiling speakers, I found that Gilligan had tried to crimp the female spade connectors onto the speaker male spades. The problem was he did it while they were connected so they didn't crimp very well and they were still falling off. Those need to be crimped slightly while disconnected then pushed onto the speaker spades.

Watch out if you ever have to remove your ceiling speakers. They are only screwed into the very thin ceiling panel. About half of my screws were stripped out before I started taking the speakers out. Was afraid that one of them would fall out of the ceiling while bouncing on the road. Installed screw clips on all of them to be sure they stay put.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> When I replaced my ceiling speakers, I found that Gilligan had tried to crimp the female spade connectors onto the speaker male spades. The problem was he did it while they were connected so they didn't crimp very well and they were still falling off. Those need to be crimped slightly while disconnected then pushed onto the speaker spades.
> 
> Watch out if you ever have to remove your ceiling speakers. They are only screwed into the very thin ceiling panel. About half of my screws were stripped out before I started taking the speakers out. Was afraid that one of them would fall out of the ceiling while bouncing on the road. Installed screw clips on all of them to be sure they stay put.


Yeah thin speakers in the ceiling of anything is a bad idea. Instead of screws you can take them back out and where the speaker basket connects use a Gasket sealant to 'glue' the speaker to the ceiling.

Gasket sealant
That stuff has a million uses, I carry at least 1 tube in the camper anywhere we go.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

My slide did this last night. Guess I will be looking at the switch when I get home.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Well mine was not the motor nor the switch... Not getting a good ground, Gilligan used wrong size wire nuts...







almost thought I'd have to drop almost $300 on a motor or $30 on a switch... SWI-019 Schematic


----------

